# Comcast adds new HD channels in Atlanta / DeKalb County



## ATLMike (Jan 30, 2003)

The roll-out of expanded HD has finally reached my part of Atlanta. I was at a nearby friend's house a few hours ago and noticed that she had some HD channels that I didn't. The first thing I did when I got back home was check my channels and sure enough I also had the new channels. I live in zip 30345 and she's in 30340. 

Although the channels are listed in my TiVo's "Channel List" (under Settings > Channels) there is no guide data for them yet. They all say "To Be Announced". So I will either have to do manual recordings or redo guided setup and choose lineup for a nearby area that has the right guide data (and hope the channel numbers match up). Here are the newly added channels:


815 WGN America
817 WE
818 GREEN Planet Green
819 Biography
820 QVC
821 ESPN News
822 CBS College Sports
824 Big Ten Network
825 BET
826 CMT
828 E!
829 Style
831 Fox Business
832 The Weather Channel
835 CNN Headline News
836 CNBC
837 Fox News
843 FX
851 Vh1
853 MTV
855 Lifetime
858 truTV
860 Travel
862 Cartoon Network
863 Nickelodeon
866 Disney XD
868 Comedy Central
869 Turner Classic Movies
871 TV One
872 Bravo
873 fuse
875 Speed
876 G4
878 Spike
881 NHL
883 ESPNU
884 Sports South
894 MGM HD Movie Net
896 Hallmark Movie Channel
897 Lifetime Movie Network
898 IFC
899 Encore 1


----------



## musiclover408 (Sep 5, 2004)

All of those channels you listed are now in HD with Comcast where you live??


----------



## ATLMike (Jan 30, 2003)

Yep!


----------



## ATLMike (Jan 30, 2003)

I just ran guided setup and I now have guide data for the new HD channels. I chose "Comcast Atlanta World of More (WOM)" for my provider instead of the plain "Comcast" choice.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

YMMV within the ATL. I'm in S. Cobb and some of Cobb has been done but not my area, even though it was promised for mid-Oct. I've had the free DTAs for three months or so now, but no sign of analog cutoff.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I've been waiting patiently for Comcast to bring the high definition version of E! to my area. It's pretty much the only remaining SD channel that I watch with any regularity. On a side note, I just got a letter from Comcast the other day informing me that they are yanking all of the remaining analog channels in July except for the locals.


----------



## sirfracas (Apr 5, 2006)

Good news.

I am in Lilburn (30047) but those channels have not been rolled out yet.


----------



## swinokur (Mar 26, 2003)

Many similar channels were added by Comcast in SF. Zap2it (and Tivo) don't have guide data for them yet. But I used the Tivo lineup tools to let them know about the change here and I think they're looking into it...


----------



## 30340guy (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm also in Dekalb (30340), and seeing the new HD channels, although they haven't appeared in the Tivo lineup yet. 

What zip gave the "Comcast WOM" option?


----------



## ATLMike (Jan 30, 2003)

30340guy said:


> I'm also in Dekalb (30340), and seeing the new HD channels, although they haven't appeared in the Tivo lineup yet.
> 
> What zip gave the "Comcast WOM" option?


I got the WOM choice with zips 30319 and my own zip of 30345. I tried 30319 first b/c I saw on the AVS forum that somebody with that zip got the new channels a few weeks ago. Then I decided to try my own zip and to my surprise that worked too.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Wish we (Forsyth County; ex-Adelphia area) would get the new channels; especially Speed-HD


----------



## 30340guy (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks! 30319 appears to work. I also put in a ticket with Tivo, so hopefully they update the 30340 zip with the correct info in the next few days.



ATLMike said:


> I got the WOM choice with zips 30319 and my own zip of 30345. I tried 30319 first b/c I saw on the AVS forum that somebody with that zip got the new channels a few weeks ago. Then I decided to try my own zip and to my surprise that worked too.


----------



## JLK62 (Jan 23, 2009)

ATLMike said:


> I got the WOM choice with zips 30319 and my own zip of 30345. I tried 30319 first b/c I saw on the AVS forum that somebody with that zip got the new channels a few weeks ago. Then I decided to try my own zip and to my surprise that worked too.


Hey Mike, thanks for your posts. Going through the guided setup again & changing to WOM added a bunch of channels and got the guide updating correctly. I'm also in 30345.

Jim


----------



## ATLMike (Jan 30, 2003)

JLK62 said:


> Hey Mike, thanks for your posts. Going through the guided setup again & changing to WOM added a bunch of channels and got the guide updating correctly. I'm also in 30345.
> 
> Jim


My pleasure Jim. Welcome to the World of More! 

There are still problems with a couple of channels. 848, Fox Sports South has programming airing but the guide always says "Sign Off" and 805, Comcast Sports Southeast has guide data but it always shows test patterns (go figure since it's Comcast!). I've been meaning to report these on tivo.com. I guess I'll do it now since I'm thinking about it.


----------



## keaura (Nov 12, 2007)

I just moved to Atlanta and hooked my Series 3 TiVo HD to Comcast. I've been wondering why a lot of the HD channels have "to be announced" next to them.

So 12 months later and no solution? This seems pretty unacceptable to me.


----------



## keaura (Nov 12, 2007)

After making this post, the other replies appeared and I saw the tip to use "Comcast Atlanta World of More" (more what?). That worked - we have the full channel line-up now.

Whatever that other "Comcast" is, it needs to be changed, deleted, or something.


----------



## ATLMike (Jan 30, 2003)

keaura said:


> After making this post, the other replies appeared and I saw the tip to use "Comcast Atlanta World of More" (more what?). That worked - we have the full channel line-up now.
> 
> Whatever that other "Comcast" is, it needs to be changed, deleted, or something.


I'm glad you got it figured out and welcome to Atlanta! You're right, somebody needs to clean up those listings. I can only imagine how many people are still missing out on their HD channels due to confusion over those lineups.


----------



## mvh (Dec 26, 2010)

I registered at this forum specifically to reply to this thread. I recently purchased a TiVo Premiere XL and experienced the same issue. I tried changing my channel lineup, but I kept choosing "Comcast" because it never occurred to me to select "World of More". As others have said: what's that? More _what_?

I had a devil of a time getting Comcast out here to install my cable card. It took a few more hours on the phone to get it to WORK. After that, I had missing channel info. This is my first TiVo, and I was about ready to throw it at the wall after all the work it took to get it set up correctly. I can only imagine how many other people in the Atlanta area are missing their HD channels, too.


----------

